# pimple???



## G-force (Dec 1, 2006)

My fish got a lumb/pimple on its head :shock: . Does anyone know what it is and how to cure it? Thank you.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

!. type of fish
2. assuming freshwater
3. tank size
4. tank buddies

we need to know type of fish because somefish have those kind of things butnot alot. so we need a more specific thing than "fish". furthermore any other given details will be good and then we may able to diagnose and treat the issue


----------



## rev (Oct 19, 2006)

If anyone finds out, please let me know.
I'm 41 years old & got a pimple too..


----------

